# My dog is hacking and throwing up white 'foam'?



## Matthew

My dog is hackin [sounds like coughing] and throws up white foam. I live in CT, and I don't take him out. My sister does. I don't know if she clothes him or anything. Maybe not. I think he ate something or maybe he's just sneezing since that's what it sounds like. Any ideas what this is? He throws up white things and sometimes clear things that has foam in it, and sometimes he swallows it up again. I don't know what's happenin to him.


----------



## DOBERMAN_07

Matthew said:


> My dog is hackin [sounds like coughing] and throws up white foam. I live in CT, and I don't take him out. My sister does. I don't know if she clothes him or anything. Maybe not. I think he ate something or maybe he's just sneezing since that's what it sounds like. Any ideas what this is? He throws up white things and sometimes clear things that has foam in it, and sometimes he swallows it up again. I don't know what's happenin to him.


Go to vet ASAP


----------



## RopingBarrels

My little dog throws up a lot more than she probably should. She throws up that white foam when she is in the car and sometimes at home. With her we just think it's an upset stomach and have never taken her to the vet or had problems.


----------



## Danae

Our german shepherd has a very sensitive stomach and sometimes when she is "stressed" (for ex. itching skin, she has atopicskin) She womits her stomach-acids up.. Usually if she has just eaten, she will after a fiew minutes of "hulking" (dont know if this is the right word to describe it) she will trow up her food. She will do this a couple of times, and the last womit will be whote foam and yellow "goo"...
We have given her some medicin for it, (we got it form the vet!) it calms down her stomach. Its easy to give to her because its fluid and it tastes ok. (The same medicin is used for humans)

But if you dog continues to do this and you can see that the color changes to pink, then I really have to hurry to the vet. And if the dog continiously trows up there is a risk of fluidloss... We once had to take her to the vet and they gave her 1 liter of fluids...


----------



## Captbob

Take your dog to the Vet


----------



## sydney-the-cattle-dog

First of all get to a vet asap.

The symptoms you dog has can mean something very serious. It can also be nothing to worry about but to be safe you should have your vet decide.

My dog had similar symptoms about 1 month ago, turned out to be kennel cough and it passed in about a week. We were scared until we were given the diagnosis because the same symptoms also apply to bloat which is deadly if not quickly treated.


----------



## FranMan

Did the dog eat any soap?


----------



## bearlasmom

get the dog to a vet NOW! It is serious for a dog to be doing this. dont wait, poor little thing.


----------



## fuzzie

did the dog have access to grapes or rasins in the past 24 hours? that's what my freind's dog's puke looked like, white foam. if so, and depending on how much, he could get liver (or kidney, correct me if i'm wrong) damage.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

fuzzie said:


> did the dog have access to grapes or rasins in the past 24 hours? that's what my freind's dog's puke looked like, white foam. if so, and depending on how much, he could get liver (or kidney, correct me if i'm wrong) damage.


Lol, this topic is from 6 months ago


----------



## fuzzie

rotfl! I saw the 19th and I didn't check the month! hope the dog was ok.


----------

